# 218d active tourer auto tailgate issue



## Activetourer218d (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi. Really struggling with this one. 

I have a 218d active tourer and I am having an intermittent issue with the tailgate closing and I can't figure what's going on.
I doubt it's related but I will mention in case it is. The issues started the same day I was trying to find and replace the fuse for the cig lighters. Blown I think by a dodgy tyre inflator. Not sure why it would be relevent but the boot was likely open when the new fuses were installed. Maybe its just a coincidence. 

The fault. The boot closes and locks fine if you give the boot lid a slight help with a small push on the way down. It opens and closes normally when it's latched fully but if you don't assist it then it seems to not close fully. It seems single latched and the car shows boot as open and you can see visually it's not fully closed.
I have replaced the boot latch thinking it was thst on its way. Same fault.
I have cleared out the seal and made sure there is nothing blocking it around the area.
I have come to the feeling that the boot is not closing with enough power. I'm wondering whether there is an adjustment of sorts of the gas springs. Or whether anyone has any other ideas what's going on?

Thanks.


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

There's a "initialization" procedure that can be carried out on the auto tailgate mechanism. But you'll need a BMW specific diagnostic tool to perform it.
Otherwise, I would suspect one of the actuators is faulty.


----------



## Activetourer218d (Aug 19, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> There's a "initialization" procedure that can be carried out on the auto tailgate mechanism. But you'll need a BMW specific diagnostic tool to perform it.
> Otherwise, I would suspect one of the actuators is faulty.


Thanks that is really useful to know. Gut instinct is thst there may be some kind of initialisation that has gone amiss when I went looking for the right fuse. I pulled a few to check as they were too awkward to chskc on top. I'm wondering if I pulled the fuse for the comfort module or something similar whilst the boot was open and it's messed it up. 
What's my best action? Maybe I will try and retrace my steps and this time make sure boot is closed. Perhaps thst will do it.
Other than that guess I will have to get a pro involved. Any tips on the initialisation procedure or where to go for it would be great


----------



## Activetourer218d (Aug 19, 2021)

Activetourer218d said:


> Thanks that is really useful to know. Gut instinct is thst there may be some kind of initialisation that has gone amiss when I went looking for the right fuse. I pulled a few to check as they were too awkward to chskc on top. I'm wondering if I pulled the fuse for the comfort module or something similar whilst the boot was open and it's messed it up.
> What's my best action? Maybe I will try and retrace my steps and this time make sure boot is closed. Perhaps thst will do it.
> Other than that guess I will have to get a pro involved. Any tips on the initialisation procedure or where to go for it would be great


Update
I have been to the car and found the fuse for the auto lift a 40amp in 107 which seems excessice but I pulled it and it did indeed stop working. I do have a feeling I pulled that when I was checking the fuses. It's the only one on that fuse row and the row next to it at the bottom hidden below the glove box.
So I am thinking I did indeed upset the system when I replaced the fuse for the cig lighters and it all stems from there. I seem to remember the boot not closing after I had fixed the fuse fault and I manually closed it and locked and reopened and it worked.
I have tried pulling with it closed and open and then resetting it and neither fixes it.
However
I have discovered on checking that everytime I close the boot with a door open it closes perfectly fine. But everytime I try with the doors closed prob the usual way you would be using it the boot closes but doesn't fully latch. It doesn't double latch.
Im not sure what this mean and any assistance would be really appreciated but I think it demonstrates it must be a software related issue with the in built computer or maybe comfort pack module needs a fuse pulling? I don't think i will do any more until I have a good idea of what is wrong


----------



## Activetourer218d (Aug 19, 2021)

Activetourer218d said:


> Update
> I have been to the car and found the fuse for the auto lift a 40amp in 107 which seems excessice but I pulled it and it did indeed stop working. I do have a feeling I pulled that when I was checking the fuses. It's the only one on that fuse row and the row next to it at the bottom hidden below the glove box.
> So I am thinking I did indeed upset the system when I replaced the fuse for the cig lighters and it all stems from there. I seem to remember the boot not closing after I had fixed the fuse fault and I manually closed it and locked and reopened and it worked.
> I have tried pulling with it closed and open and then resetting it and neither fixes it.
> ...


Update on this.
I found thst a fuse was missing in the top rail above the main board. I could only see the bottom set of contacts but noticed thst their was a fuse missing to the left of the only one thst was on the rail. I loaded it with a fuse and it fixed the issue.
I must have taken it out and placed it in the wrong place or not returned it at all. I am not sure which but it resolved the issue.
It seems after closing the boot has a secondary action to close in the lock which was not happening but thst a different action happens when a door is open.
The fuse to check is 106,107 if anyone stumbles on this later on


----------

